# X370 mower clutch engages without switch, can't disengage



## Deeresteve (4 mo ago)

My 4 year old (3 months past warranty, of course) Deere X370 has signs of what I think might be mower clutch (blades) failure. Can anyone make sense of these symptoms?

Fails after about an hour of mowing + 15-30 minutes of sweeping clippings. I use this lawn sweeper.
I hear a squeal, can't tell where it's coming from though, since I use ear plugs.
I smell rubber burning and vibration is so bad that I turn the engine off.
I see the mower belt is smoking hot and also the sheave (pulley) that drives the belt is too hot to touch. Keep in mind: I am NOT mowing, I am just pulling the sweeper to collect clippings. That belt and sheave should NOT be engaged!
First time this happened, (sweeping clippings) I waited a few minutes, then continued without another occurrence.
Second time (yesterday) it happened while sweeping clippings, NOT mowing, the same vibration, same rubber burning, same hot sheave and belt from the disengaged belly PTO. But this time, it got really exciting because the mower blades engaged and could not be disengaged by the yellow PTO on/off know or by taking my weight off the seat! I used the key to kill the engine.
I think the PTO clutch is engaging on it's own, bypassing the on/off PTO switch and the seat operator present switch. Am I thinking correctly?

Do I have a bad clutch?
How can I confirm a bad clutch, or do the symptoms already tell me this?
With my limited home owner tools and fair mechanical skills, can I do the clutch replacement or is this a task best left to the dealer?
Is there a preferred brand and provider of the clutch? 
(I'm not impressed with what the mfr installed on the new X370. I use the yellow switch on left of dashboard to keep the clutch engaged in all my backing up of the machine, so I have't put a lot of wear on the clutch, in my opinion.)


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to TF.....
Unplug the PTO switch to differentiate from the clutch. If the clutch is disengaged then it's most likely a switch problem, if not more likely the clutch.
Unplug the seat switch and attempt a engine start and update this post with both results.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Time to remove the deck drive belt and have a feel of the PTO clutch, possibly the bearing/s are seizing, can only be active with battery power, no power from switch, then it has to be mechanical.


----------



## Deeresteve (4 mo ago)

2billt said:


> Welcome to TF.....
> Unplug the PTO switch to differentiate from the clutch. If the clutch is disengaged then it's most likely a switch problem, if not more likely the clutch.
> Unplug the seat switch and attempt a engine start and update this post with both results.


We are thinking alike! Appreciate your help. However, I am out of time, having taken on new duties that require MUCH online work and time away from home. So . . . . borrowed a neighbor's trailer and took it to the JD dealer, who says it's the clutch and they've ordered one that should arrive this week. Sure hope they consider that this machine has been pampered, yet still failed 3 months after 4-year warranty expired! We shall see.


----------



## Deeresteve (4 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Time to remove the deck drive belt and have a feel of the PTO clutch, possibly the bearing/s are seizing, can only be active with battery power, no power from switch, then it has to be mechanical.


Thanks, Fred! We are thinking alike, but . . . please see my comment above to 2bilt. Dealer says it's the clutch.


----------

